# Hoarding



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Been reading and seeing they are hoarding toilet paper. bullets. food ahead of the election. What the heck is happening to this country? Im ol school and just dont get it! Everyone hates everything and each otherWTF..were all in this life together, this 2 party system does not work anymore, they are the biggest spreaders of hate, one hates the other an goes out of there way to display that. My country is going to hell in a handbag, and kinda makes you wonder where it ends..sorry for the rant, but getting ugly!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Been reading and seeing they are hoarding toilet paper. bullets. food ahead of the election. What the heck is happening to this country? Im ol school and just dont get it! Everyone hates everything and each otherWTF..were all in this life together, this 2 party system does not work anymore, they are the biggest spreaders of hate, one hates the other an goes out of there way to display that. My country is going to hell in a handbag, and kinda makes you wonder where it ends..sorry for the rant, but getting ugly!!


No need to be sorry! You are right, there is way too much hate in our country anymore! We should all want what is best for our country as a whole. Just doesn't seem to be the way anymore! It is very sad, I hate to say it but I think it is going to hit the fan here soon. Our ancestors are rolling in their graves seeing what we have become as a country!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Putin is grinning ear to ear. Don’t worry. Everything will be alright.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, cant figure out the hoarding going on. i have not bought ammo for awhile because i always have enough, and as far as tp goes alot of people are living in fear right now, i live my life not caring what others say, do or think, i mind my own business and i get along just fine. as far as hate blame yahoo and the media because they know how to divide people and keep things stirred up. and that makes for news and we all know that news sells....RATINGS AND BIG MONEY


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

cement569 said:


> yep, cant figure out the hoarding going on. i have not bought ammo for awhile because i always have enough, and as far as tp goes alot of people are living in fear right now, i live my life not caring what others say, do or think, i mind my own business and i get along just fine. as far as hate blame yahoo and the media because they know how to divide people and keep things stirred up. and that makes for news and we all know that news sells....RATINGS AND BIG MONEY


All media is dividing America


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Defund the media.
I have never seen such opinionated news casters in my 70 years. Each wants to share their beliefs to the viewers. Just report the friggin news as it happens !!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The media and ignorance.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

As to "hoarding", I don't think there's anything wrong with having a few months of supplies in hand and a bug out bag.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Down to 2-1/2 rolls of TP at the cabin, went and stocked up today after reading this post..... not many good green leaves left 
Thanks for the reminder , hate to run out during deer season week, when I have company​


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

_deleted rant that didn’t apply to the subject matter_


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

My apologies, I read back over the tread and found I went on a rant. It makes since to definitely have extra supplies and be prepared. Some people are just going over board.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

We all go on rants at times.

Unfortunately we are in an extremely politically charged environment right now. Hopefully things settle down and people can have healthy discussions again.

Truly I believe misinformation and deception by media sources is to blame.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There are many sources of misinformation that lead people to hoarding, mostly out of fear. We are living in times that I have never experienced before. With the Pandemic and the Politically charged environment; I believe that people just need a sense of normalcy. My brother is a hoarder,due to his limited income. But I can't understand why people are buying up everything and some stuff is just, well... not something that is going help if the crap hits the fan.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Some really good points. Lets all say a prayer that it all settles down and the Lord does answer prayers.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Except for the weather, I don't watch the news any more. I know what to do to and the things I need to be safe, and make others around me safe. The news any more over dramatizes and skews it to sound more ""exciting"". I don't listen to any of the political analysts either [either side], I know who I am voting for, both sides over-hype their causes and denigrate the "other" side. TURN OFF THE NEWS..The media works on your fears...


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Just weird times, the Covid thing does not help..at the end of the day, we know whom our friends and family are, will have thier back and sure they will have mine..everyone be safe and hope we come out of this UNITED!!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven’t bought a hunting license for seven years, so since I retired last year thought I’d do some squirrel hunting this fall. Ok it’s been probably ten years since I did that. When I was hunting I was an addicted bow hunter for deer, never paid any attention to ammunition prices.
We have one gun store in our county , so I went to get some shotgun shells for my 20 gauge and some for the 12 gauge 1100. My eyes aren’t what they used to be. I was shocked they had nothing but bird shot for the 12 gauge and only a few boxes for the 20 gauge. I’ve got a single shot 410 so I bought a couple boxes for it also. Lol it came to $ 85. I think I bought five boxes total.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

When I'm home, I am the least informed person in the world. I don't watch television or youtube. I love it.

Out here on the road I listen to podcasts on YouTube ALL DAY LONG while driving. I would consider myself extremely informed as to current issues.

I mainly stay informed through JRE, the hill,Rubin report, Timcast and timcast IRL, Jimmy Dore, ben Shapiro and many other clips from various sources including some mainstream.

Gathering information and opinions from different sources and listening to opinions that differ from yours can lead to enlightenment. 

One of my favorite saying, "Its ok to change your opinion with new information" Which I believe should be more relevant now than ever in my 40 years.

Being well informed is quite the burden,you always want to call people out when the speak opinions as facts or try and pass along completely fake information as being real. But, people are so dug into their trenches that they only believe what they want.

As to the hoarding, let me ask you all one thing. Where does the bulk of your food and everything you use come from? A truck brings it.
What if this pandemic was more than it is and all the truckers got sick. Your stores would be 100% out of food in a couple days.

I personally believe keeping a supply of non perishables and needed items on hand for these kind of situations is most prevalent. Not many today in America have ever experienced true hardships (compared to past times)and we do live in a world full of chaotic and random events.

I would suggest at least getting some of the extremely long shelf life meals. Couldn't hurt ya.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> All media is dividing America


Because you can't keep score unless you make teams and the higher the score the bigger the $$$


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

george washington said a two party system would not work,they just fight each other. smart guys way back then.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Some folks have a legitimate concern that things will get locked down again. 
Can't say that I disagree with them. I live alone so my needs are not as great as a family.
Not hoarding, but let's just say I have been acquiring a few things just in case.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Im buying Arrows...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

So far, we've done fine "sharing" instead of "hoarding".
1-*Live the "Golden Rule"*
2-*Defund the media!* I quit reading newspapers during Tet 1968 while serving with 4th Infantry in 'Nam. I, like many others, downplayed any action in my letters home as my loved ones worried enough. Then they would read the exaggerated BS & speculation in the papers (printed/announced as fact) & worry MORE. Unfortunately, honesty & facts don't sell!
Mike


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

The H with Milk Got Beer ?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

We know we’ll be in trouble when the coffee gets in short stock... could you imagine 😳


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> We know we’ll be in trouble when the coffee gets in short stock... could you imagine 😳


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't even think that lol


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

and one more thing about hoarding the tp, i have a bunch of old sears catalogs and old phone books so im good to go. the best thing about that is.... you can read while doing your business...lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cement569 said:


> yep, cant figure out the hoarding going on. i have not bought ammo for awhile because i always have enough, and as far as tp goes alot of people are living in fear right now, i live my life not caring what others say, do or think, i mind my own business and i get along just fine. as far as hate blame yahoo and the media because they know how to divide people and keep things stirred up. and that makes for news and we all know that news sells....RATINGS AND BIG MONEY





JamesF said:


> There are many sources of misinformation that lead people to hoarding, mostly out of fear. We are living in times that I have never experienced before. With the Pandemic and the Politically charged environment; I believe that people just need a sense of normalcy. My brother is a hoarder,due to his limited income. But I can't understand why people are buying up everything and some stuff is just, well... not something that is going help if the crap hits the fan.


Read an interesting op-ed in the paper today. Seems that Russia has an entire department of the Red Army tasked with nothing more than sowing disinformation and hatred in American social media. And people are falling for it left and right! I have no use for it, but some people get ALL their news on Facebook! And Facebook is now censoring what people can see.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

quit watching the news, get off social media and go fishing .....problem solved.


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

So hoarding TP is your tipping point?

How about men thinking they’re women and want to be allowed to use the woman’s bathroom?

Or thugs trashing stores and threatening innocent folk for no reason?

Or maybe the corporate thievery and bankster corruption?

Prepping seems like understandable reaction when you peel back the surface and see what’s really going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

PeterG7 said:


> So hoarding TP is your tipping point?
> 
> How about men thinking they’re women and want to be allowed to use the woman’s bathroom?
> 
> ...


Been happening since the beginning of humanity. If you turn off the news, you'll barely even know that stuff is happening. Infact,you won't because that's not happening on a regular basis in your daily life. 

Nobody pays attention to small time local news and issues anymore, mainly just national and world clickbait headlines.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Karl Wolf said:


> Been happening since the beginning of humanity. If you turn off the news, you'll barely even know that stuff is happening. Infact,you won't because that's not happening on a regular basis in your daily life.
> 
> Nobody pays attention to small time local news and issues anymore, mainly just national and world clickbait headlines.


Anymore, I only watch the local news. So far, local does not put any spin on the news. They just report.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

what news! Dont know about everyone else, but I get more commercials than news


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

This mornings local news said this winter to expect short supply of 
Paper products
Cleaning products 
Baking goods = flour sugar .....

Neighbor was at both kroger & Walmart this morning and those isles are already slim to none.
She shops for me so she has stocked us both up a little bit but not hoarder style.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Sgirl said:


> This mornings local news said this winter to expect short supply of
> Paper products
> Cleaning products
> Baking goods = flour sugar .....
> ...


don't need to bring it up here ....your just creating MORE frenzy !! .......wth ?


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

mosquitopat said:


> don't need to bring it up here ....your just creating MORE frenzy !! .......wth ?


Sorry, no need to get your unders in a knot. : )
I was pretty sure the post was about hoarders.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

KaGee said:


> Some folks have a legitimate concern that things will get locked down again.
> Can't say that I disagree with them. I live alone so my needs are not as great as a family.
> Not hoarding, but let's just say I have been acquiring a few things just in case.



Same here.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

kinda like outta sight outta mind kind of thing .......shhhhhhhhh, just let's all pray and hope it don't
start up again. 😬


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

I am still on the same pack of TP when the first round of hoarding started.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Everyone hates everything and each otherWTF..were all in this life together, this 2 party system does not work anymore, they are the biggest spreaders of hate, one hates the other an goes out of there way to display that.


Haven't voted for a D or an R the last 2 national elections. Maybe in 4 years there will be someone worth voting for. As long as 99% of voters keep pushing the D or the R button it probably won't get any better. Unfortunately humility and integrity are long gone.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

junkyardjeff said:


> I am still on the same pack of TP when the first round of hoarding started.


Good grief, you using one square per dump? 😳🤣


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

junkyardjeff said:


> I am still on the same pack of TP when the first round of hoarding started.


Wow, you counting squares or what!! 🙃


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Can’t spare a square


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

junkyardjeff said:


> I am still on the same pack of TP when the first round of hoarding started.


atta boy Jeff ....you da man ! 🤣


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

Its just me and during the week I use the facilities at work more then home so not much gets used. The pack is getting low so I will need to get another soon.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought the pack was getting low but still have three rolls so I am good for another 6 months,one good thing about being single is TP and paper towels last a long time around here.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

junkyardjeff - a.k.a. "Chief Nevershets"


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

junkyardjeff said:


> Its just me and during the week I use the facilities at work more then home so not much gets used. The pack is getting low so I will need to get another soon.


I'm with you on that. I always try and do my doodie on the clock.

"Boss makes a dollar, I make a dime. That's why i poop on company time."


----------

